# Happy Birthday Red Ginger (Laur)



## Dabeel (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Laur,
 Since I'm up past midnight here on the West Coast, might as well be the first one to wish you a very Happy Birthday!

 Hope you have a great one![]
 Take Care,
 Doug


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Day----Laur.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Laur.  I hope your day is fantastic.  Paul


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 9, 2011)

[8D]HAPPY B Day Laur  I[8D][][>:][X(] can't put up my famous "balloons" pc down so 
 [8D[]][][:-][&[8|]o][][8D][][][:-][[]]

 [8D]


----------



## SAbottles (Dec 9, 2011)

Many happy returns, Lauren. Hope it's a great day ![]


----------



## towhead (Dec 9, 2011)

Hope you have a great birthday!  -Julie


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy birthda!


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 9, 2011)

Hope you have a great birthday!!!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAUR
 WISHING U THE BEST ONE EVER
 LOVE, *


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy Bithday. You know you're loved on here when you have 9 posts before 9 am. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2011)

Whoops, that doesn't look like your smiling face, Lauren,

 Have a great Birthday! I wish you plenty of privies to excavate in the coming year.

 Is Joe baking a cake?


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't make me tear up, Bob[]  Thanks, everyone for the sweet birthday wishes.


----------



## glass man (Dec 9, 2011)

HOPE IT IS THE BEST EVER!!!!![] JAMIE


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 9, 2011)

Have a happy Lauren.  I just had a visiting nurse here checking me out - everyone thinks I am getting better - and I have to agree.  Have a great day and we look forward to meeting you.  Clarence & Agnes Matthews


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 9, 2011)

Have a bottletastic day!


----------



## peejrey (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Laur, I forgot the most important thing earlier...to wish you the Happiest of Birthdays!


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy birthday, Laur!  ~Jim


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY , HOPE ITS A GOOD ONE ...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2011)

Best wishes Laur! []


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 9, 2011)

[] Happy birthday Laur.......


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 9, 2011)

I've been a slacker on B-day stuff so no well wishes from me. Wait, that's just stupid. 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAUR


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lauren!


----------



## woody (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Red!!!!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Red!!

 ~Tim


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 9, 2011)

I appreciate it guys.  My friends have made me feel really good today.  You all don't know how much it means to me to read all of these happy birthdays.  I'm pretty lucky, in that respect.  Glad you are feeling better, Red.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 9, 2011)

happy b-day Laur!


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 9, 2011)

Its so good to have some ladies on this forum.  Happy Birthday to one of the best!


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Red!  I hope you had a good one.

 PD


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 10, 2011)

Day late and a dollor (or 2) short.
 Happy B-Day!  Hope it was as fun as a barrel full of monk..... uhm....BOTTLES!  ya...


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Dec 10, 2011)

Happy birthday! I hope you have a great birthday and go exploring![]


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, friends.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Happy Birthday Red!  I hope you had a good one.
> 
> PD


 
 Thanks, Tom.  As you can probably see, could have been better. I guess fair is fair, huh.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Dec 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 10, 2011)

Happy Belated B Day Red!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Laur, been away for a couple of days. Hope you had a GREAT Birthday![]


----------



## BillinMo (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry I'm a bit late... but I'm wishing you all the best!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 10, 2011)

Happy belated on here dear...[]


----------



## ktbi (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Laur!! I am sorry I was away and missed it...Ron


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 11, 2011)

That's okay, guys.  I so appreciate the birthday wishes.  I'm really sorry for anyone's I might have missed!  I understand it's hard to keep up on here sometimes.  I know I have missed a few friends' birthdays.  Love to you all.


----------



## mtgirl (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy b-lated and Blessings to you this next year. Mtgirl


----------

